# Offical R34 colours???



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

hi

am looking around at different R34s fo sale etc and having trouble naming the colours so when i search they dont match. a lot of car get re coloured etc.

What are the Offical Colour names the R34 was relased with?

i only now 1 2Bayside blue2, but theres a black, red, silver, grey, white etc and wondered if they have special names like "bayside" blue. or are just plain red, black etc?

Also there a purple colour to??? that comes in 2-3 shades?

if a pic could be posted with each colour would be helpful for me (R34 novice lol) and anyone else whos not sure the colour codes, names?

1) Bayside Blue
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

The purple colour is Midnight Purple and Midnight Purple 2....

Can't remember which spec model it came with...think only V Spec or something like that...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This maybe useful

r34 gtr paint colours - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> This maybe useful
> 
> r34 gtr paint colours - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


:thumbsup:


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

isnt there a darker silver thought like DMG on the R35?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No, just the versions of silver in the thread linked above.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> The purple colour is Midnight Purple and Midnight Purple 2....
> 
> Can't remember which spec model it came with...think only V Spec or something like that...



You missed out Midnight Purple III as well, that was a limited edition colour, limited to 300 cars I believe.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Max Boost said:


> You missed out Midnight Purple III as well, that was a limited edition colour, limited to 300 cars I believe.


I actually looked at a car (I was thinking if buying) that was Midnight III as well:flame:


----------

